# I took Ivy back today



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

******. Poor Ivy. I'm glad she's got someone like you to watch out for her, though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry things didn't work out for Ivy. I'm glad she is back in good hands now. I'm sure the right situation will come for this beautiful girl soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you got her back. How did you find out? Did they call you? Poor girl, I know with love and your great care she will get well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor darling. I hope all her problems go away now that you have her back.

You're right some people do suck, but then there are the good ones out there who only want what is best for the animals - like you!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Ivy as you say some people really do suck what is the matter with them  i bet Ivy is gald to be back with you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Ivy! I'm happy that she's back in your care for now, although it's unfortunate that it didn't work out with her new family. What happened with her new family?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm glad she is back in good hands! Poor Ivy... People do suck.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry to hear this. How did you find out she needed to come back to you? I know that you will nurse her back to health and find her a great furever home. Poor baby, she is so lucky to have you as her guardian angel. Please keep us updated on her.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

*The more people I meet*
*the more I like my dog!!!*

She's sure lucky to have someone like you in her life.

Pete


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I HATE it when people "rescue" a dog and then treat them like that!!!!
Makes me so angry!!!!!

Poor Ivy!!!! So glad you have her back, Jenna!

GRRIN has had a few returns and we ALWAYS want them returned rather than abused, neglected or taken to a shelter or dumped but GEESH, people don't "rescue" a dog if you aren't going to love and cherish them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

So glad you got Ivy back.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I suspect they were dishonest with me about their financial situation. I don't think they beat her or anything, but they definitely did not take care of her properly. I don't get burned often, but it does happen. Sometimes people have the best of intentions, too. The good thing is, they called me. I had been asking about her every week or two, as well. But they contacted me out of the blue yesterday and asked if I could take her back.

She is definitely so happy now! We're going to the vet Friday (Brook too) and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor girl, I am very glad you got her back... What a bummer she had to go through that that...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Aww poor girl. I'm glad she's back in good hands now.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I am glad Ivy is with you now! She just looks so darn sweet! I hope the vet visit goes well. Did she have a limp before you adopted her out or is this new?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She did not have a limp.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Poor baby! I will keep my fingers crossed for the vets visit.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So glad you kept tabs on her. It is so sad they could not care for her better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes - it is good they contacted you instead of doing something bad with her.

I hope she and 
Brooklyn both get a good review at the vet's.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. I'm in paranoid mode.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

crap. the poor child.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that she's back in your care! It's really unfortunate that they didn't call you sooner. I can't even imagine how uncomfortable & in pain she's in. Ugh. 

Please give her some loves from me & Hurley! <3


----------

